# Bent Body?



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

So we were looking at my new little betta, Surimi, the other day and we noticed that when he is resting or floating, as in not making forward or backward progress he seems like his body is bent. then he will swim fine and rest again and the body will be bent the other direction... Nothing else that is abnormal, other than he is extremely shy... Is this just how he holds himself, or is this a issue...?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would guess that its normal, since he is able to bend in both directions. There are a lot of betta fans in this forum, so I am sure someone else will respond.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, bettas do wiggle. If he was stuck in one position that could be a more serious condition like fish TB, but the fact that he is able to bend both ways makes it more likely that it's just him.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thats what i suspected. He swims straight and rests curved... and yea he can bend either direction, prefers one, but is capable of both


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would think that if he swims straight then he's ok.


----------



## FishGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Those fins must weigh a lot! I see mine "sitting" on plants and other things just resting himself. Sometimes he's bent, sometimes not. In general though, he's straight. I really think it's the fins...


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

His fins are really small though. *i suspect he is just a babes* so i don' t think that is it. usually he is "resting" in the water, not on something


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, some bettas are just more active than others. My oldest guy just kind of hangs around all day, while one of my other guys zips around constantly. As long as your guy has no other symptoms I'd say he is fine. What is his setup like?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh my fish does that too,he will go down to the bottom,like look at the rocks down there then his body starts to bend one way or the other. I thought there was something wrong with him too! But he got done looking at the rock or whatever he was doing lol ,went back up swam around like normal. Just something he does i guess. Hes funny. Hopefully your fish is just doing that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard people say that if your betta is on the bottom of his tank, it means he's sick or cold. But they DO like to rest once in awhile on the bottom. If they do it for extended periods of time, then I'd say there is something wrong.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

There is rocks on bottom,obviously, ( 2 gallon bowl till i find more room) a big leafy (fake) plant that takes up about a quarter of the tank, but gives enough room to swim between/over/in the plant, and a little shell "cave" that he doesn't seem to use much, though my other one does use his...

He seems fine. I just did a 100% water change (yea i know, not supposed to do that, but i think one of my friends little sisters dropped something in the tank and everything got all slime-y over night) and accidently (! new to the fish business obviously) put him in water a tad to cold. We set him near the heater (not real close, but close enough) and he seemed to bounce back over night... *Whew!* i was worried :-X Thank god.
Not doing that again!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

you might want ti invest in a filter, mine started getting alot happier when he got ine, but I think ur betta should be fine as long as he isn't showing any other symptoms at all!


----------

